
Show HN: Programming Quotes API - mudroljub
https://github.com/skolakoda/programming-quotes-api
======
gitcommitshow
Demo url does t seem to be working or not allowed on browsers?

~~~
mudroljub
Yup, it is just an empty page, I will fix it now.

